# Laden von mp3 Playern mit USB-Netzteil



## Jiminey (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi ich muss ein Ladegerät für den mp3 Player meiner Freundin auftreiben, da habe ich mal meine ganzen Kabel, Stecker usw durchsucht und ein Netzteil mit mini USB gefunden.

Die Daten: INPUT:AC100-240V 50/60HZ 0,25A

               OUTPUT: DC5V 1,2A

Input ist klar ganz normale Steckdose.

Beim Output bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ich glaube ein USB anschluss am PC hat 5V 0,5A. Das Netzteil hat jetzt aber 1,2A kann ich trotzdem jeden mp3 Player damit laden?

Danke


----------



## kress (3. Oktober 2010)

USB Netz-Ladeadapter Silber/Schwarz Weitere tolle Angebote Elektronik / Hifi / PC Ladekabel / Adapter

Das hier ist was du suchst.
Find jetz leider nicht meinen eigenen Adapter, da steht das bestimmt drauf.
So ein Teil bekommst du aber in jedem Elektronikladen.


----------



## Jiminey (3. Oktober 2010)

Also wo ich eins her bekomme weiß ich .

Mir geht es darum ob dieses von mir beschriebene Netzteil seinen zweck nicht auch erfüllt den das habe ich ja bereits.

Danke


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2010)

5V = Das Gerät kriegt 5V. Wenn du z.B. 1000V drauf jagen würdest, würde das Gerät abrauchen.
1,2A = Das Gerät kann maximal 1,2A ziehen. Wenn es nur 0,5A oder noch weniger zieht, ist das aber kein Problem. Nur wenn ein Gerät mehr als 1,2A ziehen will, gibt es Probleme, dann kann das Netzteil beschädigt werden oder es gibt einfach nicht mehr Strom her.

Der USB-Standard garantiert, dass der USB-Anschluss (hier das Netzteil) mindestens 0,5A liefern kann, mehr ist aber kein Problem.
Im USB-Standard ist auch festgelegt, dass USB-Geräte max. 0,5A ziehen dürfen.


----------



## Jiminey (3. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann ich das Ladekabel also ohne Probleme verwenden. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## rabe08 (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie schon oben - inkl. Begründung - dargelegt, kannst Du das Netzteil ohne weiteres benutzen. Ein kleiner Haken könnte noch auftauchen: USB 1 und 2 haben vier Kontakte, 2x Strom, 2x Daten. Es gibt mindestens eine Firma - die mit dem Apfel - die verhindern möchte, dass Du einfach so ein USB-Ladenetzteil benutzt. hierfür werden die Datenkontakte benutzt. Du kannst z.B. ein iphone 4 nicht über USB-Kabel am PC aufladen...  

Wenn das Problem auftaucht, gibt es einen kleinen Workaround: man "zieht" die Datenkontakte und läßt nur die Stromkontakte stehen. Sollte dann funktionieren. Wenn Du davon betroffen bist, schau mal auf youtube, da sollten sich Anleitungen finden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2010)

Am PC aufladen dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein, zumindest wenn iTunes installiert ist. Apple will aber verhindern, dass normale USB-Stromadapter benutzt werden - wer seinen iPod/iPhone unterwegs laden will, muss den überteuerten Apple-Adapter kaufen.
Mein Bruder hat mal für seinen iPod Nano einen Stromadapter (nicht von Apple) in den Urlaub mitgenommen und nichts ging, andere Geräte konnte der Adapter aber aufladen -> Software-Sperre.

Lösungen:

Jailbreak
keine Apple-Produkte kaufen
Ich kann Lösung 2 nur empfehlen, bin damit voll zufrieden.


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. Oktober 2010)

letztes kommentar is echt top. kann ich nur zustimmen


----------

